# Pellet air rifle for an 8 y/o boy



## brentsmith36

I have searched the forum and it seems that the recommendations are Crossman Raven, Beeman R7 or Mike Mellick tuned XS-B12. Are there any more opinions? Thanks, Brent.


----------



## VINCE

There are a lot of choices out there.
I would start him out with a single stroke or multi pump first.Way easier to shoot and he will be less likely to get discouraged.
check this out...

http://www.pyramydair.com/a/Air_guns/Ai ... 9_95T200_0

http://www.pyramydair.com/a/Air_guns/Ai ... 9_95T200_0


----------



## zzyzx

If you have a chance to visit a store make up your mind after a hands on with them.
I have given the Raven to kids with good success. 
Next time around it will be the Bronco. The one pushed by Tom Gaylord at Pyramyd Air. A very nice shooter that a kid can cock and one he'll not outgrow for a long time. Still fun for an adult to shoot as well. Enough power for basic pests and whatnot within a decent range.

Nicest thing with the pellet rifles is the lack of bounce back when they hit hard objects. Can ricochet but very seldom will bounceback. BB's bounce back so often it is a joke.


----------



## spentwings

whishfhi159 said:


> Xu Fei petals of the sky, I saw a beautiful girl hazy, watery eyes dark folder to crumple a bit of sad a thin microfold forehead, sigh loudly, reveal rolling Mo Siang an articles Smirnov mourner word


,,,that's beautiful!


----------



## spentwings

Michael Rockefeller's head on a stake
Dead eyes filled with rain
Death and longing in the PNG


----------

